# Multiple States-Workers Comp. Code Specifics



## AMBS (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey everyone! We are looking for information and/or to speak with a Coder/Biller who has Worker's Compensation experience in billing codes 99358 (Prolonged E/M) and 99080 (Specialty Reports).
We are becoming a nationwide company and need this information for a variety of states. 
Our highest priority states being: Maryland, Idaho, Florida, Nebraska, and Arizona.

In California a 99358 code can be billed in 15 minutes increments. 
In California a 99080 code can be billed by the 1st page (for a specific amount) and pages 2-6 can then be billed at a lower rate. 
We are looking for specific definitions of these two codes used by these other states.

Please let me know if you can help in any way. 
Thanks! 

Meghan
mta@amb1solutions.com


----------



## cyrucats (Feb 11, 2011)

You really need to access each individual's state online for their Billing and Reimbursement manual.  It is not a federal guideline but a state specific on how they pay.  For example, with Ohio you would go to www.ohiobwc.com and go to the provider portal.

Make sure your documentation supports everything you are billing, but that doesn't mean you are going to be paid for the special reports.

Hope this helps.
Cyndi


----------

